# Tri-5 Nationals



## SCraig (Aug 16, 2015)

The "Tri-5" Nationals, a car show / swap meet / drag race / autocross celebrating 60 years of the iconic '55, '56, and '57 Chevy was held at Beech Bend Raceway in Bowling Green, KY this weekend.  The announcer stated at one point that there were over 2,000 cars there and I can easily believe it.  MASSIVE eye candy!


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice set! I think a little more room in front of the cars would add to the pictures


----------



## SCraig (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks, Michael.

I understand what you mean and I appreciate the comment.  I typically try to balance the amount of space in front of the car by how much of the front grille is visible in the shot.  If it's a pure side shot leaving space in front for the car to "Drive Into" sometimes just makes it look off balance to me.  A quartering shot with most of the front visible does certainly look better with space in front, as in the shot below.  Also, drag strip backgrounds always leave a lot to be desired so I tend to crop pretty tight.   Most of the time I just pick what looks best at that particular moment, but that doesn't always mean it's right


----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2015)

Agree with Mike, but regardless, a good set and some really nice panning.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks, John.  Your comments are much appreciated.


----------

